# To the 40



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

So I have received numerous PM's from the group of 40 about retaliation and not too etc etc as you may have noticed I have put in my sig line and under my Avatar picture where I stand in this list.

Now let me be perfectly clear what this list means to me and what I am doing.

First off I am not "bombing" everyone in that list, in my mind that would completely negate what these gracious and generous gorillas on this list have done.

What the list is, is simple it is a reminder to me to PIF, MAW, assist or in some cases perhaps Bomb either these members directly in there name. This isn't about just going on a rampage but it is about carrying on what I have done since I joined this board and sharing amongst my fellow gorillas.

Does that mean I won't bomb that member directly at some point well as we have seen with Conch the answer to that is no, but it won't be a bomb for bombs sake. In Conch's case it was his birthday recently, I knew he didn't have suitable travel case (plastic grocery bags Mark??? Come on :r) so I took the opportunity. Al and Dave recently one a contest I held so I took that opportunity. I have PIF'd as well and counted that against the list.

I hope that this clarifies what my intentions are with respect to the 40.

Regardless of what happens and how, I want to again extend my gratitude for what you have done for me. I am truly honored and humbled, this is something I will always remember.

Shawn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Oustanding Shawn.....Nothing better than thanking those in your life by simple means of making them or people around them happier. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That's exactly why you were targeted!! :tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> That's exactly why you were targeted!! :tu


:tpd:

Summed it up right there.

Shawn


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Summed it up right there.
> 
> Shawn


Just what I was thinking as I read the OP.

Shawn - don't know ya myself. From your response to this amazing hit, it's clear that's been my loss. Very gracious acceptance of one heck of a thoughtful hit. Kudos to all you guys. Really.

/randy


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Mr.Maduro said:


> That's exactly why you were targeted!! :tu


:tpd::r:r:gn:gn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> So I have received numerous PM's from the group of 40 about retaliation and not too etc etc as you may have noticed I have put in my sig line and under my Avatar picture where I stand in this list.
> 
> Now let me be perfectly clear what this list means to me and what I am doing.
> 
> ...


*Yeah Shawn, I gotcha. You have a list of the people who were allegedly involved in some sort of gratitude towards you, and now and you may or may not bomb them.............uhhhhhh ......allegedly. *
*
However, when the alleged, allegedly happens or allegedly doesn't happen, you'll mysteriously change the text under your user name to represent the allegations.*

Yeah, gotcha......loud and clear. :r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Shawn I think we all would say that the gift was not to start a war but to show our appreciation for all you do at CS. Your post is a reflection of how the gift should have been received...as a gift, it would not be a gift if we expected something in return. Enjoy the hell out of that rod brother and remember to share the great fish stories throughout the many years we all have to come here at Club Stogie.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor said:


> :chk


not the confused chicken dance :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BigVito said:


> not the confused chicken dance :r


oh wait....I don't have ta worry....I'm not 40 :r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor said:


> oh wait....I don't have ta worry....I'm not 40 :r:r


Whew! me either, back to the drawing board. BTW I lost our addy what was it?

----------------
Now playing: Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Let Go
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Whew! me either, back to the drawing board. *BTW I lost our addy what was it*?
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Let Go
> via FoxyTunes


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor said:


>


Addy is where we send things 
and it was supposed to be your not our 
----------------
Now playing: Kiss - Doncha Hesitate - Demo
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That one, I lost it also.....the hit never went through anyway,* somebody* got all the cigars that weekend.:hn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor said:


> That one, I lost it also.....the hit never went through anyway,* somebody* got all the cigars that weekend.:hn


:r now your trying to  me :r

I meant your addy the addy booker sends too

----------------
Now playing: Gang Green - Church Of Fun
via FoxyTunes


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> That one, I lost it also.....the hit never went through anyway,* somebody* got all the cigars that weekend.:hn


I can confirm that


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r now your trying to  me :r
> 
> I meant your addy the addy booker sends too
> 
> ...


DOH!!! PM coming at ya.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor said:


> DOH!!! PM coming at ya.


:r dang that was hard

----------------
Now playing: Aerosmith - On The Road Again
via FoxyTunes


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Regardless of what happens and how, I want to again extend my gratitude for what you have done for me. I am truly honored and humbled, this is something I will always remember.
> 
> Shawn


"I will always remember" makes the jungle go round and round and I just wish I would have been in on it


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> oh wait....I don't have ta worry....I'm not 40 :r:r


Nope - you are *TRIPLE* that!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Does that mean I won't bomb that member directly at some point well as we have seen with Conch the answer to that is no, but it won't be a bomb for bombs sake. In Conch's case it was his birthday recently, I knew he didn't have suitable travel case (plastic grocery bags Mark??? Come on :r) so I took the opportunity.


Hey! I was helping the enviornment - *I was recycling!* Keeping plastic bags out of our landfills HELPS the enviornment! The good news is, with the weight of this case, I might need 3 bags to carry it, so it doesnt break through! :ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Hey! I was helping the enviornment - *I was recycling!* Keeping plastic bags out of our landfills HELPS the enviornment! The good news is, with the weight of this case, I might need 3 bags to carry it, so it doesnt break through! :ss:ss:ss:ss


ya and if you went near those bags :gn:gn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

But SHARING is a good thing too! (If you touch it...) :ss:ss


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

well this is a huge relief...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> But SHARING is a good thing too! (If you touch it...) :ss:ss


http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

As was stated by others already, that thinking and attitude is exactly why a bunch of people wanted shower you with appreciation. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> That one, I lost it also.....the hit never went through anyway,* somebody* got all the cigars that weekend.:hn












NUFF SAID.....


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

where is the list of 40 so I can pick a victim?


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

chenvt said:


> where is the list of 40 so I can pick a victim?


Just pick Al, ahc4353 :ss


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> Just pick Al, ahc4353 :ss


:tpd:


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Yep I vote for Al ahc4353 as well


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

steelheaderdu said:


> Just pick Al, ahc4353 :ss


Al is the man to hit - organizer, thinker, orderer, creator, communicator, bomb his a$$ to a different solar system please. :chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

steelheaderdu said:


> Just pick Al, ahc4353 :ss


:tpd:


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Looks like Mr.Clark is the front runner to be targeted!!!


+1 vote for AL!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> Looks like Mr.Clark is the front runner to be targeted!!!
> 
> +1 vote for AL!!
> 
> *25 more to go? + 1 overseas!*


with your last remark you might move up a couple of spots on the "who to hit next" list my friend!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Looks like Mr.Clark is the front runner to be targeted!!!
> 
> +1 vote for AL!!


Al is a given, but I'd at least like to surprise people when I send something.. sheesh


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I am 1 of 40, you will be assimilated.

Resistance is FUTILE!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> NUFF SAID.....


Dam it AL, I just dropped my dam laptop:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

sailchaser said:


> Dam it AL, I just dropped my dam laptop:r:r:r


dam :r


----------

